# Countdown to vacations



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

Jak se řekně česky "Countdown to vacation" ? 
How about _Odpočítávání na prázdniny! _?Děkuji


----------



## ilocas2

Fakt nevím, co zní nejpřirozeněji.
Možná:

Počítání dnů do začátku prázdnin.


----------



## Petra123

Já bych možná řekla spíš:
*Odpočítávání dnů do začátku prázdnin*


----------



## werrr

Tagarela said:


> Ahoj,
> 
> Jak se řekně česky "Countdown to vacation" ?
> How about _Odpočítávání na prázdniny! _?Děkuji


We could be more inventive if you provide us with more context. We have an idiom *stříhat metr*, for example. It refers to the custom of soldiers before the end of their military service to cut every day a centimeter piece off a tape measure. The idiom is commonly used for counting down days to the end of any service/duty/activity (no problem here as countdown to vacation could be easily interpreted as countdown to the end of the school year).


----------



## Tagarela

Thank you for the answers.

I liked this idiom that Werr sugested, it fits. The context would be my anxiety to the end of a long university term, so it is good =)


----------

